# Extract records to create subsets of a table on other sheets



## Ogidi (Dec 4, 2022)

I am creating a record of contribution from a group of people with details of their travel and the amount contributed being also part of the records. I want to be able to click a button to post the details from some entry cells into a table range (master table) (see picture 1). Then, I want to create reports for each person on different sheets where only the records of the person from the master table range is automatically extracted into his own record on his own sheet (see picture 2). Can someone help write the code for this?


----------



## jdellasala (Jan 2, 2023)

First, be aware that not using *XL2BB* to post sample data - including what you want the outcome to look like, means a lot of extra work for others to help, and unclear requests. The fact that this has gone unanswered for almost a month kind of proves that point. Also, your screenshots are too small to really see what's going on.
Anyway, Excel is a sprawling app, often providing multiple ways to solve problems. It would appear that you would be best off using an Excel Table for the initial data. Once you have that, create a Pivot Table from the data. Add the field you need reports for (each person?), then with any cell in the PT selected, go to *PivotTable Analyze* tab, and at the left select the *Options* drop-down and select *Show Report Filters Pages*. Note that this may cause problems depending on the number of items in the filter, as a new Worksheet with a pivot table showing the filtered data for each item in the filter will be created.


----------

